# brown algae?



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a few questions. First, is this brown algae? If not what is it? Finally, whatever it is how can I get rid of it?

Tank specs:
lightly planted, the pictured sword, an unknown red stem plant and wysteria.
8 neon tetras and 3 dwarf gourami.
the tank is a 20gal high.
I am trying to add CO2 but not sure my efforts are very successful, I do not have a drop checker yet and I've never noticed the plants pearling.
Lighting is less then 2 WPG.
Substrate is crappy petsmart gravel.

I realize my tank specs aren't perfect and i plan on improving them but before I spend the money on increasing my light, better CO2, and a better substrate i would like to remove this algae.









full shot









algae on glass/gravel









algae on sword

Sorry if the pictures are big, first time posting pics so i'm still playing with it.

Thanks for the help,
Justin


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown algea (diatoms) are common in newly setup tanks & will go away in time. Otto's are also good at eating it. 

You will need to invest some money in lights & other things to have a proper setup to grow plants succesful in & help keep algae at bay.

At this point I would remove the blue gravel & get some more appropriate plant substrate. Your better off using some Eco-complete or Flourite. You can mix these two with pool filter sand to cut down on cost. 

You will need at least 35-40 watt light fixture with 5500k/6500k/6700k bulbs for a low light setup. 

With a low light setup DIY C02 will be fine, plus you can add Seachem Excel for extra carbon. You will also need to add a little ferts. Seachem Flourish will work fine in the beginning & then some added nitrates, phosphates, potassium may need to be added at a later time. 

Once you have a new substrate & lighting, then you need to add lots of fast growing plants. This will help suck up nutrients that the algea also feeds on. 

The key in keeping the algea away is the proper equipment & additives to keep the plants healthy & growing.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I have been looking at upgrading both my substrate and lighting for a while now. I'm waiting some to save up the cash. I talked to the LFS who also recommended otto's, so i bought 3 of them. I also got some excel to see if that helps at all. It does appear that the alae on the sword is already decreasing. Hopefully next month i can replace the substrate or get new lighting.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep us updated


----------

